# Couple pic's from Sage Creek 3 D shoot Today



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like fun


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Pseshooter it was Dave always has a great range set up .The only bad part is he is about 2 and a half hrs away one way it makes for a long day .But well worth it best part is Randy drove and I napped on the way home as always .


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like a good set up as usual, I like the pig in a hole. Sorry I couldn't make it this time.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks a lot different than the corn fields here in Indiana!!! Beautiful....


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pictures John. I got to get back behind the bow.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nick and Bob .Dave was asking were you guy's were .
You guy's missed out on a great shoot .There were a lot of ,dark tunnels real hard to judge .Just like I tought it would be .
The weather was perfect ,man what a nice day .
Plus we got there just at the right time ,once we got going we had to skip target #3 on the way out to get ahead of a couple groups.Smooth sailing after that .There were 4 and 5 shooter on every stake on our way back out .We picked up target #3 on our way back .


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

yep dave always puts on a good shoot surprised he hasnt found this thread yet lol normaly he is always on here


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> yep dave always puts on a good shoot surprised he hasnt found this thread yet lol normaly he is always on here


He's at the range for today's shoot an he don't have Tapatalk on his phone........ He's so slow about technology sometimes lol.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

he would be at 50k posts in no time if he had it on his phone


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> he would be at 50k posts in no time if he had it on his phone


Yep he'd never sleep


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm sure he will after the shoot today ,I told him that I took some pic's and that I was going to post them on Archerytalk as always.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I'm sure he is busy until later today. Sage has a great place and every time I have been there has had a great course with interesting shots (like the boar above).


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow. Great scenery and what looked to be a pro set range!


----------



## passing_thru (Jun 4, 2014)

On top of the great view and set up yesterday, you couldn't have asked for better weather. I look forward to another shoot at SC


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haven't shot there in almost two years! Need to come visit soon!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

John I been wanting to go and shoot there for a while I'm like you it is about 1 1/2 hours from me here in kingsport. Is there schedule on shootarchery.com or a different site?


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

pseshooter300 said:


> John I been wanting to go and shoot there for a while I'm like you it is about 1 1/2 hours from me here in kingsport. Is there schedule on shootarchery.com or a different site?


Yep his schedule is on shootarchey.com it'll be under Blue Ridge Mountain Empire circuit


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Or just click on Sage creek and bring it up off shoot archery that is .
I love the lay of the land down there it's a lot like Sherwood range in Salem ,VA Both great places to shoot and well tought out ranges .
Pseshooter just get one of your friends to drive ,that way you can nap on the way back and it's seams a lot closer .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey guys, unofficial count is 170. I just have got in and saw this thread. Yes, I have a dumb phone. Fits me perfectly. John, it was GREAT seeing you again. I sure miss seeing the whole gang once a year. What happened to the "Just beat Terry Club?" ha/ha

Thanks to everyone that made this the best weekend ever. Thank you God for a beautiful weekend to be outside.

Thanks John for the great pictures!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Your welcome for the pic's Dave . You have a great place to shoot and you can see all the hard work you put into it .
It's always a pleasure going down to your place and shoot. I only wish I had shoot better than I did .But I still had a great time .
170 shooters man thats amazing ,kind of makes it all worth while .The weather sure was great nice and cool for this time of year .
As far as phones go I'm the same way I can only talk and tex .I just started texing last hunting season .
Again Thank's Dave for having a great shoot .I'll see you again next year .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

pseshooter300 said:


> John I been wanting to go and shoot there for a while I'm like you it is about 1 1/2 hours from me here in kingsport. Is there schedule on shootarchery.com or a different site?


I have a ton of shooters that drive that far now. It's not bad at all if you can get one of two buddies to help with gas and have someone to talk to on the way. We drive that far a lot to shoot other places too. Hope you can make it sometime.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bowhuntress13 said:


> Haven't shot there in almost two years! Need to come visit soon!


What? Did I make you mad or something? ha/ha

Don't be a stranger. lain:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John, the only regret I have is that we didn't get our picture made together. That would have been something nice to look back on. Next year buddy.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> yep dave always puts on a good shoot surprised he hasnt found this thread yet lol normaly he is always on here


What? You can get ArcheryTalk on your phone? I've got to get me one of those.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

170 shooters??!! Dang, sounds like I missed a good one. We'd just gotten back from vacation and none of our group could get together on short notice. I'm prolly gonna try to find a new group for next year. The guys I've been shooting with forever have just lost interest and my son life-guards pretty much every Sat & Sun once the pools open for the summer. I usually try to shoot somewhere every weekend during the season. I hate I missed this one. Sounds like it was nice, as usual at Dave's. Thanks for posting the pics John.

Dawg


----------



## c.still (Jan 26, 2005)

U guys are making me alil homesick .dave I will make the next one I hope getting settled in here so john gotta show me the 3d spots I'm back in Bedford co.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

c.still there are still a couple 3D shoots around here .Sherwood in Salem always has a great shoot ,Spring Lake there range stays open year round for practice plus they have a shoot once a month,Stauntion River has a shoot every month Blake water has some shoots . You can find them all on shoot archery.com .Or you can just pm me and we can meet up sometime I'll show you how to get to them .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

c.still said:


> U guys are making me alil homesick .dave I will make the next one I hope getting settled in here so john gotta show me the 3d spots I'm back in Bedford co.


Miss you already man. Everyone was asking where you been.


----------



## c.still (Jan 26, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> c.still there are still a couple 3D shoots around here .Sherwood in Salem always has a great shoot ,Spring Lake there range stays open year round for practice plus they have a shoot once a month,Stauntion River has a shoot every month Blake water has some shoots . You can find them all on shoot archery.com .Or you can just pm me and we can meet up sometime I'll show you how to get to them .


Thx Jon will def do I'm 10 mins from moneta does sml archery have anything?


----------



## passing_thru (Jun 4, 2014)

I left before all the shooters finished, which was the long12 target?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

passing_thru said:


> I left before all the shooters finished, which was the long12 target?


The long shot was the Buffalo at about 114 yards.

The 12-pot was target #23 Sneak Deer.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Dave, I'll see you next time, sorry to miss, do always enjoy it. As far as the "just beat Terry club" turns out Terry and John L are ghey and decided to save money to buy a Prius so they can go camping together which is ghey code for ******** : )


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Right, right, exactly. lain:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Enjoyed the pictures. I miss not being able to shoot. Have so many good memories of shooting 3d. I sill have hopes of maybe oneday being able to have the strength to shoot again.
DB


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Just go slow DB start out light and work your way up .You need to get back out on the range ,I liked see your pic's also .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Dave, I'll see you next time, sorry to miss, do always enjoy it. As far as the "just beat Terry club" turns out Terry and John L are ghey and decided to save money to buy a Prius so they can go camping together which is ghey code for ******** : )


About spit my drink out on that.


----------

